# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  2 Million Viewers And Counting - Hair Loss Radio Carves Huge Niche Online

## tbtadmin

It’s been more than twelve years since the The Bald Truth’s first broadcast on New York’s 770 AM WABC, and it has been the longest running, and most successful independent radio broadcast of its kind. The program has been said to have touched the lives of countless hair loss sufferers in search of honest advice and real hope.This [...]

More...

----------


## KeepTheHair

If it wasn't for the bald truth I would have wasted a lot of money on worthless products and I would not have had any hope.


I am so glad this place exists...


Thanks so much Spencer....

----------

